# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Выгрузка из ЗУК в Предприниматель. Головой об стенку.....мрак.Что то сделала не так.

## тэсса

И так. Сначала всё вроде пошло нормально:ЗУК-Сервис-обмен данными-выгрузка-имя файла(.../.../ExtForms\RPr2_PBU.xmlGWH28-DGCMP-P6RC4-6J4MT-3HFDY) .
И вдруг мне пришла мысль сделать выгрузку из Предпринимателя в ЗУК.(Деятельность предприятия(.../...../ExtForms\RPBUL_Pr.xml) .

И всё полетело к проотцам...Не могу понять что именно загрузилось,как вернуть опять,,,

Вообщем сообщение в ЗУКе 

АтрибутыЭлемента.Установи  ьАтрибут("ИдКонфигурацииП  иемника",	ПравилаОбмена.ПолучитьАтр  бут("ИдКонфигурацииПриемн  ка"),	0);
{Обработка.ВыгрузкаПроводо  к.Форма.Модуль(3110)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ПолучитьАтрибут) 

Я не блондинка. Но иногда глупости присущи и мне.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Главное правило при работе с 1С - это ежедневное создание архивных копий, а уж перед массовыми операциями с базой (обновление, загрузка и т.д.) - обязательно

----------


## тэсса

> Главное правило при работе с 1С - это ежедневное создание архивных копий, а уж перед массовыми операциями с базой (обновление, загрузка и т.д.) - обязательно


Совет не продуктивный.База полностью не полетела.Выгрузка не происходит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не могу понять что именно загрузилось,как вернуть опять


Так если есть архивная копия, то и восстановитесь с нее, или проблема в другом?

----------


## тэсса

> проблема в другом?





> Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Получить Атрибут)


 Что это значит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что это значит.


Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что испорчен файл правил обмена RPr2_PBU.xml.
Попробуйте заново переписать этот файл из дистрибутива.

----------


## тэсса

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что испорчен файл правил обмена RPr2_PBU.xml.
> Попробуйте заново переписать этот файл из дистрибутива.


 Это как ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это как ?


Для выгрузки данных используется файл правил обмена
В каталоге базы данных в папке ExtForms должен находиться файл правил обмена RPr2_PBU.xml
Скачиваете дистрибутив обновления, например отсюда: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/vPY07q1DzssB
Находим в дистрибутиве папку ExtForms , в нем нужный файл правил  RPr2_PBU.xml, копируете его в свою базу в папку ExtForms .
Пробуете заново делать выгрузку.

----------


## тэсса

> Для выгрузки данных используется файл правил обмена
> В каталоге базы данных в папке ExtForms должен находиться файл правил обмена RPr2_PBU.xml
> Скачиваете дистрибутив обновления, например отсюда: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/vPY07q1DzssB
> Находим в дистрибутиве папку ExtForms , в нем нужный файл правил  RPr2_PBU.xml, копируете его в свою базу в папку ExtForms .
> Пробуете заново делать выгрузку.


 Да это я уже сделала.Но почему то не проходит.:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> И всё полетело к проотцам...Не могу понять что именно загрузилось,как вернуть опять,,,


(задумчиво) э-э-э-э.. А ничего, что в первой строчке топика у вас стояло



> ./ExtForms\RPr2_PBU.xml


А вот во-второй уже - 



> ExtForms\RPBUL_Pr.xml





> Да это я уже сделала


А что именно делали? Если случайно затерли предыдущую обработку, то как конкретно восстанавливали "утерянное"?

P.S. И хорошо бы посмотреть, а что именно у вас стоит в регистрации "для обмена".

----------


## тэсса

> (задумчиво) э-э-э-э.. А ничего, что в первой строчке топика у вас стояло
> 
> А вот во-второй уже - 
> 
> 
> 
> А что именно делали? Если случайно затерли предыдущую обработку, то как конкретно восстанавливали "утерянное"?
> 
> P.S. И хорошо бы посмотреть, а что именно у вас стоит в регистрации "для обмена".


И так:



> RPr2_PBU


 это правило для обмена из ЗУК в Предприниматель. Пока я не не сделала выгрузку из Предпринимателя в ЗУК(деятельность),а это правило уже 


> RPBUL_Pr


, было всё нормально. А вот после "деятельности"  это 



> Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ПолучитьАтрибут)

----------


## avm3110

> было всё нормально. А вот после "деятельности" это


Мало информации. Чтобы понять, нужна более развернутая диагностика.. При каком ПКО (правило конвертации объектов), при каком ПКС (правило конвертации свойств) это возникает?

Как вариант, разверните у себя конфигурацию КД 2.1 (Конвертация данных 2.1), в ней есть собственные обработки загрузки - выгрузки и попробуйте с помощью них сделать обмен, может там будет более полная диагностика.

----------

тэсса (16.03.2015)

----------


## тэсса

> Мало информации. Чтобы понять, нужна более развернутая диагностика.. При каком ПКО (правило конвертации объектов), при каком ПКС (правило конвертации свойств) это возникает?
> 
> Как вариант, разверните у себя конфигурацию КД 2.1 (Конвертация данных 2.1), в ней есть собственные обработки загрузки - выгрузки и попробуйте с помощью них сделать обмен, может там будет более полная диагностика.


Буду пробовать.... Всё....Всем спасибо.Правило обновила и в ЗУКе и Предпринимателе. Песня , да и только.....

---------- Post added at 14:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:09 ----------

Тема исчерпана...

----------

